# Katie snags her third major!



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

This past weekend in Raleigh, Katie went Best of Winners to pick up her third major from the Bred By class. She is now at 9 points.

Photos from Canfield.



















Katie will be a year old on Monday. 

We also enjoyed meeting MonicaBH and her boy Clyde this weekend.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Such a beautiful Rottweiler.......picture book perfect!  Is that you or the handler? Just curious. I know some people have their own handlers. And congrats!  I swear if I were younger by 20 years I would definitely be owning a purebred Rott. Abbylynn is the first dog I have ever owned with Rott in her. She used to look more Dobie. But now it is more Rott. She "Grumbles" a lot too! 

I always look for your pics!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome Red, she is on a roll. I need to get BB back out there, but with puppies it is hard to go.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Awesome Red, she is on a roll. I need to get BB back out there, but with puppies it is hard to go.


I don't do events when I have pups either. Abbylynn, that's me, I always show my own dogs.


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Congrats Red and Katie! :clap2:


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome! How are her litter mates doing?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

They are doing super, but are not being shown yet. One has had one weekend out, where she won a Reserve. One is being held out probably until the middle of next year. And one is a pet, very much loved, but won't be shown.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations! Spectacular looking dogs.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> They are doing super, but are not being shown yet. One has had one weekend out, where she won a Reserve. One is being held out probably until the middle of next year. And one is a pet, very much loved, but won't be shown.


Congrats! Is Cali a littermate?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Pawzk9 said:


> Congrats! Is Cali a littermate?


Yes, Cali is the one who had the Reserve win earlier this year.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats!! I never get tired of seeing the pictures and videos of Katie


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Good job Katie, great stuff when a plan comes together.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you on an outstanding win. Katie is amazing and all your years of hard work are certainly paying off in her.  
Did you finish Milton? Sorry if it was posted and I missed it.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

No. Milton is with my ex husband. I might be able to get him out and work on it some next year. For now I am not living in NC.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry to hear, I was unaware. So happy that you and Katie are staying so busy and so successful.


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

congratulations


----------

